# Music battle anyone?



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

i had an idea for everyone here, if we had people enter into this "music battle" where i would get the peoples names down and put two people against each other, they would both make a short clip about 30 seconds, and would post up their mp3s and people would vote on which one is better. Then when the final results are in whoever has the lowest votes is out. So what do you guys think about that?
And each week we would have different music styles to create to, for example. first week the 2 competitors have to make a song of the style of classic rock, or something like that.
so who would like to enter into this contest?


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

As bad as my playing is, I like this idea.
I probably go out in the first round.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

well i can count you in right?


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

how about instead of having to write your own pic a clip of a song, dude i suck but why not for the fun of it.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

ok well we have two so far, if we get at least 6 people in this we can start!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

depending on waht i'm up to at the time, id be interested. With that said, i think i'm probably one of the youngest on this board, Ive proabbly got a thing or two to learn from everyone else here.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

alright 3 plus me thats 4. 2 more!!!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im up except i dont have a mic so i could take a video with my phone and post it on youtube.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Im up except i dont have a mic so i could take a video with my phone and post it on youtube.


good enough lol


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

so far this is the list for the battle
Jaggery
YardApe
flashPUNK	
Macank
zao_89 
we need one more person come on guys!!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I suck but I might be in. I just gotta find a way to get the sound onto the comp. I should be able to come up with something.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

alright we have 6 people now this is how this thign will work
Round One Round Two
heavey metal sound melodic sound
winners
Jaggery --------------------
YardApe----------------------
////////////////////////////////////
lashPUNK---------------------- 
Macank ----------------------
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
zao_89-------------------------
Rumble_b --------------------

people listed will have to make a sound clip any where from 20 secs to one minute of a heavey metal soundish song, then the people will vote for what they like and then they will advance to the next round


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

when do we need this done by? maybe after this weekend?


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

how about by april 8? yeah lets make it then, so everyone on that list better start creating riffs, and recording!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

What exactly do you mean by Heavy Metal Melodic? Just give some examples.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let the games begin :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Alrighty, time to bust out my tiny bit of skills!! I'm gonna have to turn up the talent knob. evilGuitar: 

I'll know for sure tomorrow if I will have to pull out or if I'm still in. It's my day off so I should be able to find a way to record my sound on to the comp.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Count me in. My song's already done so what do I do now?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

When do we start voting?


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

you start voting when the people are done their songs and are posted up. Sparks you can be in the next music battle get some more people rounded up to make it even and you guys can be in the second competition


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Alright, sounds good. just tell me when I'm needed.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah dont worry about it i will tell you when the next competition is on


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I guess while I wait, I can work on my song a bit more because it's only 50 seconds long but it is pretty good, with neat effects. It's just an acoustic guitar with a phaser effect. I'll add some electric guitars, maybe some vocals, and possibly a tambourine. 

Alright, cya!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, Im gonna have to back out. Me, my mom and sister just moved away from my dad, and my dad took the computer..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man, not about the computer... the break-up. Hope everyone will get through that OK.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

The break-up was no problem to me or my sister. My dad was basically leeching off of us and the only thing he would buy for us was food...


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man 

so, what's going on with the music battle? I heard someone quit so there's a space open... can I fill that slot?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm going to need to pull out so my spot is open.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

^I'll take your spot, but I'll have to wait for the threadstarter...


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

ok cool, i'm glad, i was gona try and sneak it in this week, but work has been crazy and I havent had a chance to even play guitar.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Well my song's already done but I don't know what I'm supposed to do as of now... well I guess while I wait, I can add more to my song


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm this isn't going good. A lot of people dropping out. And I might have too as well. I'm going to try not to but when I record to my comp it is so distorted you can't hear anything, except for every few seconds it goes tottaly clean! Hopefully I can get it fixed, then I gotta write something.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

The way I record is just improvising and if it sounds good, I keep adding more and more to it. A lot of the times it sounds great!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

You guys should totally get Jrak from Howlin' Magic to be a guest judge


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

i can see more and more people are interested in the music battle so does everyone want more people to join in?


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

The more the merrier! One question... what do I do now?


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

well we will just get more people in because now its un even, so try to get 20 people in total, so every post and say, im in the music battle sign me up! or something then i iwll have all the names


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

Just PM me when you want something.......there wont be any tearing it up from me just good rythm.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

well i'm ready i got about 60 secs of rythm and i have to say i think i'm out in the first round. now what do i do.
You can hear my crap at ape.dmusic.com god i suck


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

well im gonna take down the names of all the people who want to compete, and when we get 20 we can start


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the status boy's? I want to vote!!:2guns:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I'm out for now. I have not yet been able to record something that is audible. I need to get a proper program.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

I still don't know what's going on but whatever the deal is, I'm in.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

this is what is happening, we need 20 people in total, and right now we have about 9 or 10 , so when we get 10 more people we will start


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Why don't we just do 10 people instead of 20? I want to get this show on the road!


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

ok fine we will start with 10 people, ok so whos in? just say i want to join the battle of music or something


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

The yardape is in
evilGuitar:


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Sparks is in!


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

well thats two including me, thats not 10 lol


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm never gonna be able to post my song


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

For Gawds sakes......Will you get this thing going so Sparks can post his tune. He's going to explode.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is a spot still available for me? Too lazy to look through the posts..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd be in, but I don't know how to get audio into my comp, i had a mic set up but it was all super distorted.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

ok sorry my computer was out for a while. OK this is how its going to work, everyone has to make a metalish or hard rock song doesnt have to have vocals, just you guitar, drums, bass w.e make it how you want it, just under the genre of metal/hard rock, everyone will post their recordings and i will get everything together to make people go against other people then you guys can vote!


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Macank said:


> ok sorry my computer was out for a while. OK this is how its going to work, everyone has to make a metalish or hard rock song doesnt have to have vocals, just you guitar, drums, bass w.e make it how you want it, just under the genre of metal/hard rock, everyone will post their recordings and i will get everything together to make people go against other people then you guys can vote!


Im sure most people on this board dont play metal or hard rock. Think you should have categories. Ill be in if we can play folkish songs. Im too lazy to read through, should it be an original or cover?


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

this music battle is to make your music knowledge range out, so you can try out different styles, and it has to be and original as well


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> For Gawds sakes......Will you get this thing going so Sparks can post his tune. He's going to explode.


I think he must be ready to release his third album by now.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Mbattle*

Competitions are for horses

Ray


----------

